# transferring money from Ireland with Currencies Direct Ltd.



## Ririthron (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone tried using Currencies Direct for an Ireland-to-Canada transation? Or from Britain? Their rates are very good, but I'm worried that I'll get hit by the intermediate bank's fees. Other forex companies like canadianforex have a bank account in Canada (so no fees), but their rates aren't nearly as good.


----------

